# Servlet ausführen



## koneko76 (4. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, mal eine Anfängerfrage, wie führe ich ein Servlet aus, habe ein probe Servlet geschrieben und es unter dem Verzeichnis WEB-INF/classes  gepackt ich habe einen Tomcat 5.0.28

in dem WEB-INF Verzeichnis habe ich noch meinen Deployment-Descriptor web.xml verfasst.

Hier der code:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>

<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee 
      http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
    version="2.4">

	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>FirstServlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>FirstServlet</servlet-class>
	</servlet>
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>FirstServlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/FirstServlet/*</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```

Hier der code von dem Servlet

```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

/**
 * @author chris
 *
 * TODO To change the template for this generated type comment go to
 * Window - Preferences - Java - Code Style - Code Templates
 */
public class FirstServlet extends HttpServlet {

	protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest req,
			HttpServletResponse res) throws ServletException, IOException {
		//TODO Method stub generated by Lomboz
		PrintWriter out = res.getWriter();
		out.println("irgendeine Ausgabe die erste");
		out.println("irgendeine Ausgabe die zweite");
	}
}
```

Wenn ich nun in meinem Browser eingebe htt://localhost:8080/meinPfad/FirstServlet, dann läd mir mein Browser das Servlet einfach runter  ???:L


----------



## bronks (4. Mrz 2005)

Laß in der WEB-INF.xml im url-pattern das "/*" weg.

Du solltest Deine Servletklasse in ein Paket schieben, sonst bekommst Du schon sehr früh unerwartete Fehlermeldungen und Probleme.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Mrz 2005)

jo, weil du so gemappt hast

```
/FirstServlet/*
```
musst du mindestens einen / am Ende eingeben, also etwa

```
[url]http://localhost:8080/meinPfad/FirstServlet/irgendwasistegal[/url]
```



> dann läd mir mein Browser das Servlet einfach runter


das kann nicht sein, wenn das wirklich in WEB-INF/classes liegt (wo es hingehört), dann wird der Browser überhaupt nichts herunterladen! Soll er auch nicht!

oder hast du etwa auch noch einen Ordner "FirstServlet" angelegt! Tu das nicht...


----------

